# Happy 2nd Birthday to Avery!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yesterday was Avery's approximate 2nd birthday. He got a couple of toys, a new collar, and some pig tail for dinner.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to Avery! She looks less than enthused to have that hat on! I bet she got spoiled rotten!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Avery!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Avery! He's a really handsome guy


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Avery. Very cute pictures!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Avery!! Somehow I don't think the new collar,toys and pig tail even came close to making up for him having to wear that hat!!! LOL!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

And to many more!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday Avery! Hope you had an excellent day...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Avery!


----------

